# In the gutters



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Well yesterday when I went to the barn I board at there was a waterfall about 12 feet wide overflowing over the gutters at the front of my horse shelter and one stall. Today I went and tried to clean them out, there is about 2 inches of mucky guck in the bottom of them that is completely plugging the downspouts and it is the entire about 24 feet of gutter :-|. The barn has the tin roofing and it overhangs the gutter so that it is really hard to even get my hands into it. Any ideas what I can use to help get the guck out of there. The only reason I'm wanting to get them cleaned out is that it is where my one QH has shelter and when he eats his butt sits right where the water falls and he is getting soaked.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Some kind of drain snake? Or something similarly shaped that you can push the junk out, that will fit in the drain? Perhaps a broken hose or something? Good luck! We just cleaned ours out here and re-did the water-ways on the gravel road right before the rain hit!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You'll probably need to clean them out by hand the first time. Use a small trowel, or a plastice cup....something along those lines.

I have a pressure washer with a long wand....then a U shaped accessory that sprays downward. I can stand on the ground and wash out the gutters.

This is a task that really needs to be done quarterly IMO. Get them clean, then keep them clean.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks Gunslinger. I figure if you put them up, yeah, they need to be maintained.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> You'll probably need to clean them out by hand the first time. Use a small trowel, or a plastice cup....something along those lines.
> 
> I have a pressure washer with a long wand....then a U shaped accessory that sprays downward. I can stand on the ground and wash out the gutters.
> 
> This is a task that really needs to be done quarterly IMO. Get them clean, then keep them clean.


 
Agreed. Then once they are clean plan dry days to clean them out a few times a year. If it is good and dry a leaf blower with a long attachment works great to just blow them out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can buy leaf guards for the gutters but they tool will need cleaning but at least the water will run.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

even though it is not my property I wouldnt have a problem buying the leaf guards or cleaning them out once in awhile. I tried the other day and thought I had made some progress but Tonight again there was a complete waterfall flowing over them about 14 feet long right in front of the stalls, again my horse was soaking wet and I got soaking wet as well. Frustrated...:-(


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

sounds like the actual roofing is overhanging into the gutters to much. a heavy rain and the water comes flowing off to fast and can totally overshoot the gutters.

i also recommend the pressure washer route. then just maintain it periodically.


----------

